
Show HN: A simple free tool to continously retrain NLP models for chatbots - ganadiniakshay
https://ozz.ai
======
notheguyouthink
Ah, looks like an online-only tool, right?

I'm still waiting for decent NLP/Intent recognition offline in any lang, with
training/etc. Can't send all my messages to some site though, regardless of
cost.

~~~
sprobertson
I'm working on that - intent parsing as both an open source library and hosted
API. A not quite yet usable model is sitting here
[https://github.com/spro/intense](https://github.com/spro/intense)

